# Opinion on site and photos



## Urbe53 (Jun 20, 2014)

Been shooting for a little over a year, a bit different then some of what I have seen around here but I value anyones opinion and help. Still have lots to learn and love seeing things differently.

Looking for opinions/advice on pretty much anything you see in the photos. Wether it be composition/sharpness to editing.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/urbe53/ 

I think my SmugMug uploads look better but you can be the judge
Urbe53 - Echoes of Abandoments


I also have a personal site I am rebuilding, Just curious for opinions on that. Navigation - Load times - Img quality
Urbe53 - Shuttered Memories


Thanks for taking the time to critique them.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 20, 2014)

I think you will be better off posting one of your photos here for critiques and comment instead of asking members to click a link...just my opinion. Also take time to comment on other posts so people will be aware of your existence more.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing really stands out to me surfing through your flickr.  Lots of similar images of building fronts and grunge.   What i do notice is hundreds of leaning frames; I think the images would improve greatly by simply correcting the dutch tilt.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 20, 2014)

Dude I gotta say you have talent and you want to make a statement. You also have a way of using words that can change minds. Some of your images are haunting indeed, and some of them seem out of place, like the pretty waterfalls. Maybe that's part of what you are saying. I don't know how to evaluate or encourage you. It's hard enough just to wrap my head around what you are trying to say or do. Keep at it. Real talent is rare.


----------



## Urbe53 (Jun 20, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> I think you will be better off posting one of your photos here for critiques and comment instead of asking members to click a link...just my opinion. Also take time to comment on other posts so people will be aware of your existence more.



I've trolled a lot around here and some other forums for a while now, just registered to interact more. Didnt want to flood with individual pictures but I get what your saying. Appreciate the input




Braineack said:


> Nothing really stands out to me surfing through your flickr. Lots of similar images of building fronts and grunge. What i do notice is hundreds of leaning frames; I think the images would improve greatly by simply correcting the dutch tilt.



Appreciate that, have been trying to use less of it and more symetrical style shooting. Thanks.




keyseddie said:


> Dude I gotta say you have talent and you want to make a statement. You also have a way of using words that can change minds. Some of your images are haunting indeed, and some of them seem out of place, like the pretty waterfalls. Maybe that's part of what you are saying. I don't know how to evaluate or encourage you. It's hard enough just to wrap my head around what you are trying to say or do. Keep at it. Real talent is rare.



Thank you. Im a little all over the palce with what I shoot lol. I have my favorites but dont want to get stuck into just one style so I tend to try everything. I like hearing other peoples opinions and thoughts, find it keeps me pushing to try new things with my camera or see things differently.



Thank you guys for the input.


----------



## D7K (Jun 20, 2014)

There's some nice images in what i scanned but a little much to take a view of each ....Load times for me on your site are fine and the picture layout there works too, Keep on going


----------

